# Anyone longing for 45mm and 90mm TS-E replacement ?



## symmar22 (Nov 29, 2012)

I just wondered if I am the only one longing for an upgrade of the 45mm and 90mm TS-E lenses.

I have the 17mm, 24mm Mk2, and 90mm, and I would have a good use for a 45mm TS-E. I tried one some time ago and was not so impressed by the optical quality, it's OK but far from stunning.

The separate tilt and shift of the 17 and 24 v2 add a lot of versatility to the lens. The 90mm is excellent but could use the same mechanical improvement, as well as a bit of extra sharpness and a 1:2 macro reproduction. The 45mm may be the only TS that's a bit less good than Nikon's equivalent, better IQ is needed.

With Canon refreshing the old EF 24,28 and 35mm, I think the 45 and 90TS-Es will be the oldest lenses in the catalogue (aside from the 50mm compact macro and the 135mm Soft Focus).

I wonder if I should buy the 45 TS-E now or wait for a replacement, that I hope will come soon.


----------



## Jesse (Nov 29, 2012)

YES. I'm looking to buy a TS-E and 45 would probably be the best focal length for my needs but I don't want to buy the current version, so I'm likely going to just grab the 24. Hurry up Canon!!


----------



## symmar22 (Nov 29, 2012)

Just to add, I got decent results with the 1.4x converter Mk2 on the 24mm (resulting focal +/- 34mm). I was almost considering to invest in the 2x converter Mk3 to get an equivalent 48mm, but the IQ loss and the resulting f7 aperture are far from ideal.


----------



## bbasiaga (Nov 29, 2012)

The new updated lenses are performing very well. I would like a TS-E lens and have heard the 45 is a great focal length. Would I like to break in to this market with an improved version? Yes. But at twice the price of the current? No. 

I've got my eyes on the Samyang 24mm due out. We'll see what it can do and at what price point.

-Brian


----------

